# Spring Gobbler Reports



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Shot this guy at 18 yards this morning in Medina.

A buddy and I joined a hunt club out there.

Post your gobblers also.


John


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

You kinda look like Ronald Reagan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> You kinda look like Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I get told that a lot.

I liked him so its cool.

John


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I live out that way & have been seeing lots of turkey, just haven't had any luck luring them onto my property, yet. Really beautiful birds especially when the tail feathers are all fanned out.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't get it done this last weekend. This is all I've got to show for it!

Birds were noisy as hell on the roost and wandered of with the ladies the rest of the day. Had a couple at 10 yards on the other side of a bunch of prickly pear on Saturday morning that put on a good fight over a hen but never gave my boy a shot.

Back at em this weekend.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

We took some 12 year old boys hunting this weekend. Gobblers were very active Friday, vocal and on the move. Had a big storm Friday night and Saturday was windy and about 30 degrees cooler. Birds were very quiet all day. Saw quite a few single hens, gobblers would strike once or twice then get quiet. We had two different Toms come into hen decoys, and both were very slow and silent. Killed one and missed one. There are alot of birds, thanks to last year's rain, I think the weather change slowed them down a bit. Should be a good season if we can get back out.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Went out this afternoon on our land here in Arteisa Wells, tracks all over, not one single gobble though. Haven't had time to scout, so will be back at it this week.

Did get a bonus though, 25 yards, #4 turkey loads, federal premium, 3 inch. In da face!









formally known "Osoobsessed"


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I had the opposite luck as Marcus, went out to thin the raccoons out and maybe a hog and along came this guy



























I'm not upset about not getting any ***** or hogs obviously. 
It worked out good actually, skeeters came out in force right before dark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice!!!

formally known "Osoobsessed"


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I was only able to call in a few lonely hens in Val Verde cnty. Lots of birds but I think the gobblers are henned up. Hopefully I'll have better results later in the season. I was hoping to get a shot at Hogdini but he made it through another weekend. He busted my pig pipe; broke the end off it. This guy is smarter than most people.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Scouted North Zone*

Was not able to get on a hunt is South Zone for opener, so I scouted my North Zone places. Seen and heard some mature gobblers.. They were very vocal at sunrise and sunset.. Was able to get a pic of this Big guy on roost Sat am...

Good luck to everyone this weekend...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hey Barbless*

I know what you mean! I had a big boar that could hear when I slide the sliding window open on the trailer to get a shot at him under the red light feeder in the night (about 100 yards away). After about 6 months and on the third try he took off again! I was so p155ed that I left the window open (it faced north, it was in the winter and there was a strong, cold wind blowing), gun ready and waiting while standing/leaning on the bed under it to rest when and if I dozed off. After about 30 minutes he came back and with a determined and long awaited squeeze of the trigger on the 22-250 caliber Remington 700 BDL Deluxe he went down with a shot to the head. He is now makin' bacon, end of the story. And yes, sorry to say, they are smarter than deer, turkey and some humans!!! That is the challenge of the hunt, figuring out how to git 'r dun!!!

P.S.- That's what determines if we are smarter than them!!!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Steve, I wish you wouldn't of said: That's what determines if we are smarter than them!!! 

I'm not sure which way that would end up.

I've often said we should give feral hogs the right to vote. I don't think the country would be in the shape it's in.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Had a great weekend at the lease, just not productive. After the front the birds were not talking much, with lots of hens to go around. Did something I preach not to do. Shot a turkey load without patterning it first. I called in 4 gobblers, 2 singles and one double. My wife always takes first shot, got a gobbler within 20 yds, but he kept a small cedar between she an he. She never got a shot, he got suspicious and left. Called another in for her, he turned my way and at 40 yds I decided he wasn't coming back and shot. Used a new 3" load, shot right in front of him. Haven't missed a turkey in over 15 years. Can't say that anymore. Called in a double, my wife missed at about 30 yds. Tough weekend. Be back at'em April 1. 
Ordered a new fan from Montana decoys, gotta try it!
BB


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Hunted South Texas this last weekend. The goblets were "henned" up and avoiding decoys. We started intercepting them on their daily routes and it worked.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Henned up in Rocksprings. Got to go to the birds. They would gobble some but never budged. We closed the distance on one group, and he came in quick once he realized we were 30-40 yards away. But they won't budge if you're further than that. No decoys worked best for us because we hunt scattered cedar/oak. Not open enough for decoys and they come searching through the brush. 30 degree morning temps and wind didn't help either. Going back in a few weeks. I'm sure the birds will be moving more.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Early season!*

Cold start to the spring season for sure! I was hunkered down and staked in my double bull with hot coffe and cold shiner. 40 degree and wind blowing 20.

Had 6 mature gobblers come in to bow range and whip on my full body on Saturday. Setting up on travel routes between Roost and Food/Water was the ticket. My best set was in a large oat field Saturday afternoon. I actually had a bird leave some hens to whip on my decoy. I ended up taking that bird and he was a stud.

Sunday was 27 that morning in that same oat field. Birds were there and stayed on wrong side of field with hens. I left them gobbling and we made the trip back to Dallas.

It was nice having to cut fire wood for inside the camp house in March! No snakes YET and Saturday afternoon was very nice. I am taking Easter weekend off to stay with my family and daughters first Easter Sunday. We leave next Thursday for the ranch. It is early and will take some time for these hens to start making nest and began there laying cycle. April should be great for calling!!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice bird! ^^^ Where's this at? He's a stud for sure.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Some nice birds you folks have killed, congrats.

Our season in LA opens this Saturday, I can't wait!

Good luck.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

afishinman14 said:


> Nice bird! ^^^ Where's this at? He's a stud for sure.


30 Miles south/west of Sonora. Right on the line of Val Verde and Sutton co


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Just setup looking for my 11 yr old sons first Tom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good, solid bird!



outtotrout09 said:


> Cold start to the spring season for sure! I was hunkered down and staked in my double bull with hot coffe and cold shiner. 40 degree and wind blowing 20.
> 
> Had 6 mature gobblers come in to bow range and whip on my full body on Saturday. Setting up on travel routes between Roost and Food/Water was the ticket. My best set was in a large oat field Saturday afternoon. I actually had a bird leave some hens to whip on my decoy. I ended up taking that bird and he was a stud.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Great birds...you lucky devils! Fishing Show's in the rearview and I'm out here near Uvlade to celebrate my independence.

Had four jakes come through my setup this evening well withhin gun range, a fair gobbler (maybe a jake last year), they're all still walking. Ol' Big Tom paraded up and down the sendero but wouldn't leave his girls, closest he came was 75-80 yards.

But tomorrow's a brand new ball game and I'm fixin' to be setup near his little parade ground. Shame on him if I send a load of copper-plated 5s his way!

Not sure the reason...saw at least 20 birds this afternoon...one big ol' gobbler for sure and no doubt more in the area...not a single gobble did I hear. That's OK though, I know where they live.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Great bird Ototrout! We are pretty close to you, we are 27 miles from Sonora, not too far down 55 from 277. Will be back up April 1. 
Congrats to those who got on 'em. Go get 'em EJ!
BB


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well he gobbled and strutted real pretty...wrong side of fence. Oh well, there were plenty birds roosted nearby and I'm on their trail. Off to explore!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Still very henned up in Webb co. It'll be a few weeks before I can direct a longbeard . But we are so green with all the rain in the last two weeks


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Put my brother on his 1st turkey Saturday afternoon. Took it easy on the calling, had a lone bird show up without a single gobble. Brother put him in the dirt @ 3:45pm, he's hooked


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Unusually quiet in the piney woods of southwest LA considering the conditions we had. Heard one bird gobble this morning and one this afternoon. I know they are around, but they are being quiet. Saw 1 tom this morning, he was on a mission. This afternoon saw 2 hens with nobody in tow. We shall see what the morning brings (if we don't get a huge downpour).

Good luck.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rocksprings Gobbler Report*

Well I'm back from one of my most pleasurable hunts of my life! I finally seemed to be getting over my virus/flu symptoms late Tuesday evening and broke my young son free for our annual spring turkey trip. We left at 8:00 pm Tuesday night and arrived at about 2:00 am Wednesday morning. I woke up around 7:00 am Wednesday morning to get him off to the stand but was too tired to go sit in one myself! From sitting on the porch with a cup of coffee I soon realized that that was a mistake when I continually heard Toms gobbling in all directions around me. They continued to talk all day and I ended up actually seeing two nice Toms and a jake. Due to my poor shooting and/or too long of a shot I ended up Tomless. I was amazed at their continuous talking and occasional responding! That's OK I still had two more full days of hunting left before we had to leave to be home on Saturday. Thursday started slower than Wednesday with way less talking and almost no responding. That evening I did see three large Toms under an oak tree about 170 yards away from the stand. I guess they were occupied as they would not respond to a call and did not go to the feeder. Finally, late that afternoon a lone hen came in but after close inspection, no beard. Less than 30 minutes later a nice jake slowly made its way towards the feeder. Big mistake at he went down with a single shot! I was done as this was my last tag. Now it was junior's time to rise and shine! This was the case on Friday. After missing a lone Tom that came to the feeder below the cabin he hit paydirt by shooting a very nice jake while sitting at the feeder mid Friday morning! 
On the pig side, I had three come to the red light feeder just before midnight Wednesday night while the front was arriving. I decided to try my AR on them since that was the reason that I bought it. Sad to say but a bird in hand is better than three in the bush. Three shots fired and no blood, nothing! Interestingly a check of the game cam the next day showed over a dozen various size hogs at the feeder a few hundred yards from the red light feeder. Now my son decided to sit with the AR at the stand near this feeder (the Raincatcher) Thursday night/Friday morning. He stayed there until almost 2:00 am with only whitetail deer showing up! I think the cool front that moved in the previous night put a damper on the hogs and with the strong wind also slowed the turkey down. Oh well, we accomplished our goal and I had spent some quality time with my son making memories that would last a lifetime! 
Now I need to plan my next trip in early April to get even with the pigs!!!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Making memories with the kiddos are always great. Taking home meat for the table is a bonus. Thanks Steve and everyone for the reports. I'll try my luck with the turkeys and pigs this weekend.


----------



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

My son got his first bow bird last Saturday. 














Here is one he got this fall, we picked up from Taxidermy this Saturday 








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

That's awesome ^^^


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

2cool, Jbarr79!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to both of you! Now I need to learn how to do that!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Good Luck Cajun!*

If the weather is good you should do well! The boys were moving around everywhere! I've never had them gobbling all day like they did this past Wednesday! If you get some rain or a storm the pigs will be out! Good luck!!!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Any reports from the Cuero area? I'll be hunting there Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

KIKO said:


> Any reports from the Cuero area? I'll be hunting there Saturday & Sunday.


I hunted Beeville for the opener and a bit further south last weekend. Birds were gobbling on the roost and clamming up quick - but come 4 - 4:30 they were ready to talk ...

Good luck!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Well Sunday my little boy and I hunted. Conditions weren't great, but the birds were being a lot more talkative than the day before. We had 2 gobblers get hung between me to the north and a hen to the south. A person shot about a mile north of me and that persuaded the 2 toms on south to the real hen. Without much time (Easter lunch at noon) I had to close the 700 yd distance. My 4 yo and I picked up and started slipping on the birds, popping out every so often laying on our bellies and calling/moving the decoy...not working. We did this till we got 120 yds (little dude got to see a show 2 big toms, a jake, and a hen), then I did something I've never done before. I got my little boy to sit on a log while I slipped in for the kill. Big bird 12"ish beard and the other tom was 10"ish. I slipped to the corner of the road, saw the big bird, and before I could shoot I got busted. The dang jake spotted me and sounded the alarm and started walking off, the others deflated and turned. My emotions got the better of me and I shot at the big tom, I'm sure I peppered his butt, but they all went airborne! The shot was a little further than I anticipated, never the less, my gun shut the breach with the next shell sticking out sideways! I guess that was bad karma for laughing at a guy that missed one the day before! I would have loved to waited those birds out and shoot him in the face at 20, just didn't have the time because of Easter events.

Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Spec-Rig said*_*: I hunted Beeville for the opener and a bit further south last weekend. Birds were gobbling on the roost and clamming up quick - but come 4 - 4:30 they were ready to talk.*

_We had almost identical situation near Uvalde. Very difficult to get a clear count of roosted toms gobbling within earshot this past Friday-Saturday-Sunday but I'd say at least 7 maybe 8. I saw one bird a long way off come down at about 7:15A and would therefore assume most got down similarly. By 7:40 you could not buy a gobble. They tuned back up around 5-5:30 in the evening but quite scattered...which I'd say is about normal.

Still seeing lots of hens running solo and some second year gobblers (6-to 7-inch beards not jakes born in 2015) still running in packs so we've a ways yet to go. This weekend ought to be real interesting.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd agree with this, birds are still pretty grouped up. I hunted Saturday and heard lots of roost gobbling. After flydown they shutup except for the occasional reaction-gobble. I laid eyes on 9 different Tom's, and heard probably another 10. All of the birds I saw were with hens, and I even rode up on one longbeard going to town on this hen in the middle of the road. Never seen that in person before.

Roosted a group of toms Friday evening with 5-6 birds in it. Saturday AM I saw them fly down, and then lost them until 10am, when I found them again strutting for a pack of hens in a small clearing. After that I followed them on a half mile loop mid-day, before they made their way back to the exact same clearing I had seen them in previously. Made a comanche-sneak at 1PM and was able to pull off a 3-for-3 triple. All good, solid 3-4 year olds; but I had to work for them.

It's only going to get better from here on out. I get to guide my wife in a few weeks, and I'm giddy as all getout for that. She eats it up, which in turn feeds the thrill for me!



[email protected] said:


> *Spec-Rig said*_*: I hunted Beeville for the opener and a bit further south last weekend. Birds were gobbling on the roost and clamming up quick - but come 4 - 4:30 they were ready to talk.*
> 
> _We had almost identical situation near Uvalde. Very difficult to get a clear count of roosted toms gobbling within earshot this past Friday-Saturday-Sunday but I'd say at least 7 maybe 8. I saw one bird a long way off come down at about 7:15A and would therefore assume most got down similarly. By 7:40 you could not buy a gobble. They tuned back up around 5-5:30 in the evening but quite scattered...which I'd say is about normal.
> 
> Still seeing lots of hens running solo and some second year gobblers (6-to 7-inch beards not jakes born in 2015) still running in packs so we've a ways yet to go. This weekend ought to be real interesting.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

*The action is full blast here on the Kenedy Ranch, south of Sarita, TX. Gobblers thundering hard on the lect sites; strutting and fighting. Saw multiple toms mounted up on hens in the pasture. If our weather holds consistent it should be an excellent weekend in South Texas! Love them thunder chickens!*

*~Capt. Josh*


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Lucky Me!*

Man I love living in Texas!!!!! Where else but Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My grand-nephew opening day Karnes County. Breathing a little accelerated.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Johnny stalked up on some calling--just play with them--never shoot them--he has a cool hen call he does.
It's cheating cause we have 100's of birds and the hunters just shoot about 25 max a year. 

Mt. Home


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> ... Made a comanche-sneak at 1PM and was able to pull off a 3-for-3 triple. All good, solid 3-4 year olds; but I had to work for them ...


 Dang bro! Save some tags for April ... ! Good Lord! LOL ...


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Hunted Good Friday morning. It was very quiet in Edwards county. Couldn't even get a bird to sound off on the roost. Eventually just sat tight and started calling. Not long after getting setup and calling, I heard a single gobble a few hundred yards away. 20 mins go by before I hear another, and it sounded much further away if it was the same bird. Didn't hear another gobble for the rest of the morning. I'm heading back out again Friday after work and staying through Monday night if need be. It's going to be a cold start to Saturday morning. I'll probably just hunt for pigs/axis that morning and chase birds in the afternoon after it warms up a little. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on the triple. I got me a triple last year in a similar situation. They were only talking on the roost. They showed up silent in the morning, i shot and missed. I only peppered them at about 45-50 yds.

The same day late afternoon I made a series of assembly calls. Hens started showing up and the three toms walked up 5 yards behind me silent in full strut. I let them ease their way in front of me and shot them at about 15 yds.

Over time I figured out that when they don't come to the calls early season, I just catch them before they head to the roost with "assembly" calls. It also works when you spook them. just give them about 20 minutes and start a long series of exited yelps. They usually don't talk back and just show up.

Good luck everyone!



CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd agree with this, birds are still pretty grouped up. I hunted Saturday and heard lots of roost gobbling. After flydown they shutup except for the occasional reaction-gobble. I laid eyes on 9 different Tom's, and heard probably another 10. All of the birds I saw were with hens, and I even rode up on one longbeard going to town on this hen in the middle of the road. Never seen that in person before.
> 
> Roosted a group of toms Friday evening with 5-6 birds in it. Saturday AM I saw them fly down, and then lost them until 10am, when I found them again strutting for a pack of hens in a small clearing. After that I followed them on a half mile loop mid-day, before they made their way back to the exact same clearing I had seen them in previously. Made a comanche-sneak at 1PM and was able to pull off a 3-for-3 triple. All good, solid 3-4 year olds; but I had to work for them.
> 
> It's only going to get better from here on out. I get to guide my wife in a few weeks, and I'm giddy as all getout for that. She eats it up, which in turn feeds the thrill for me!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

jimk said:


> My grand-nephew opening day Karnes County. Breathing a little accelerated.


That's my favorite type of deer hunting technique also. Fall asleep and the wildlife come in!! LOL Congrats!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Truck is packed and ready. Plan on being at the ranch around 11pm. We will slip in tonight to set up Double bulls and be ready for them in the morning. Looks like we will have some cool nights in the upper 30's. I will let yall know how we do.

While packing last night my wife told me " You are ate up with Turkey hunting" I agreed and continued loading gear.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Right Again*

Why argue the truth!!!! Some people think that bringing home one little turkey is not a whole lot of meat. That may be the case but I don't measure the success of a hunt on how many ice chests you fill but on the quality of the hunt. Preparing, calling, stalking, scent/cover control, silently laying in wait, outsmarting your prey, trigger pull, shot placement, tracking/recovery and dressing out the bird/animal. That gets even better with good companions/hunting buddies and family members. That's how you measure the success of a hunt by the making of memories that will last a lifetime!!!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunted Cuero and had a great time. I took my 13 yo daughter and tried to get one for her, but could not get close enough for a shot. Toms have all the girls with them and were not as responsive. The other hunters in the Serve Outdoors group did take about 10 birds total.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spent this last weekend in Columbus and it was like the birds left the property... Rancher turned all the cows into this 800 acre area of the ranch and I think the birds vacated!! Who knows... Heard 2 gobbles all weekend and they were on part of the ranch that we couldn't hunt.

Was a frustrating weekend, but they call it hunting for a reason!


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Bagged a good bird Sunday morning in Edwards county. Birds were/are henned up early. Saw a group of 20 birds (hens and longbeards) traveling together on our back fenceline. The group eventually split up and I was able to pull three toms my way.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to Mingus on Friday for the opening weekend hunt. Got back today. Someone forgot to tell the birds it is spring season. The score was Turkeys 6 Hunter 0. Saw a ton of toms, but could not get one to commit in close enough. Don't know where the hens were, all the toms were by themselves. We talked back in forth for 3 days but couldn't get one in closer than 70 yards. Guess that's why they call it hunting.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*North Zone*

Just got back from opening weekend in Coleman. Tough hunt to say the least. 29 degrees in the mornings, birds gobbling on the roost and then DONE for the day. Managed a pair on the last hunt. I got three jakes worked up and then a hen started in and these two toms could not stand the symphony. Bird my wife is holding is likely 4 years old at least.

Can't wait until Friday, come on weekend.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*sunday feathers*

The wife nailed this guy opener Sunday.mmmmfried turkey tenders mashed taters and gravy!!

Jonesburo Tx 70 deg 3pm ,birds everywhere good water supply mild winter


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*My Texas Hunt Harvest App*

I met State Biologist, Doug Jobes in Cuero Friday and ask us to share "My Texas Harvest App" because they need cooperation from hunters to get better counts on game animals.

Here is the link where everyone can down load into the phone of computer and record your harvests. http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/hunt-harvest-app/


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I was hunting a little north of Amistad this weekend and it was SLOW. Hardly heard a gobble all weekend and there are lots of birds. But I did get this hog which I've been seeing on my game cams for many months.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Txfishman said:


> Just got back from opening weekend in Coleman. Tough hunt to say the least. 29 degrees in the mornings, birds gobbling on the roost and then DONE for the day. Managed a pair on the last hunt. I got three jakes worked up and then a hen started in and these two toms could not stand the symphony. Bird my wife is holding is likely 4 years old at least.
> 
> Can't wait until Friday, come on weekend.


Nice birds ... !!!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Went to Mingus on Friday for the opening weekend hunt. Got back today. Someone forgot to tell the birds it is spring season. The score was Turkeys 6 Hunter 0. Saw a ton of toms, but could not get one to commit in close enough. Don't know where the hens were, all the toms were by themselves. We talked back in forth for 3 days but couldn't get one in closer than 70 yards. Guess that's why they call it hunting.


We're straight South from you, near Hannibal. They were hammering hard at first light and we stumbled into a group of hens / gobblers. Was lucky enough to coax 2 jakes from the bunch to take a closer look. One took a dirt nap, the other allowed to grow.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats I know where Hannabil is.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got back from Edwards county. West of Rocksprings. As mentioned, birds are still henned up early. They are not interested until about 9 or 10am. Took myself a nice tom at 40yd around noon on Monday 4/4/16. Called 2 in and just took one. First year on the ranch and want to ease in to the turkey hunting. Another member took one yesterday making 3 total. Heard many gobbles in the evenings as well. Very exciting hunt. They hung up for 20 minutes or so about 75 yards away through brush. Then I shut up and they finally approached, coming to look for me. They are getting more and more vocal. But it's not to that point where they come in right off the roost. Maybe next week.



















Same bird, just had to take a second pic in the blue bonnets. 10" beard. Guessing he's a 2yr old bird. (1 1/8" spurs)


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Turkey report 4/1-4/3*

Not much to report other than the gobblers were slow after cold front blew through on Friday. We had gusty north winds and cool temps Friday. Birds were not gobbling much and being very quiet. One of my hunters took a decent 2 year old. 

Saturday started cool and warmed up to a beautiful calm day. Hunters didn't have much luck Saturday morning. But, the afternoon they were starting to talk and we were able to put 3 nice mature Toms on the ground! 1 bird was shot over full strut decoys and other two were called in. 

With cooler temps I took advantage of looking for drops and found some nice ones. We enjoyed the nice weather on Saturday evening with cleaning birds and a shrimp boil. Hunting was slower than first weekend and hopefully it gets better towards middle of the month. I am going to give them 2 weeks and go back.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*15 Minute Hunt*

Had truck packed Friday, made a mad dash down I-10. Traffic was hell, but made the two hour drive without incident. Got set up at spot number one about 4:30. Went through a couple call routines, sat back and opened a soda. No response for the first five minutes, hit the call again hear a faint gobble off in the distance. Another five minutes pass, hit the call again, gobbler comes strutting over tank wall, walks within about 20 steps I put down soda, pick up gun and the deal is done. 12 minutes from beginning to end, walk back to truck load up and back in town by 6:45. Short hunt! Come on weekend.


----------



## SHOtime (Apr 11, 2014)

*1st Gobbler and I'm hooked*

Killed my first Tom yesterday, 4/10, about 8:00 am and I'm wondering now, why I haven't done more Spring Turkey hunting over my years. Too much fishing I guess but I had a blast! I doubt it happens this way very often but here's how it went....

Heard some gobbling on the way in so I quietly put a hen and jake decoy out in a clearing on the edge of a field and settled in up against the base of a huge live oak. I was in full camo and very well hidden under the tree's low hanging canopy. Hit the call a few times and almost instantly I hear a response. Within minutes I see this gobbler headed in my direction from across the field. Shot him at roughly 12 yards in full strut about 3 ft. from the hen decoy. Got my heart pumping pretty good. The #5 turkey load from my Citori did the trick and I was done in under 10 minutes. 10 1/4" beard but the spurs didn't seem all that long to me. How old do you think he is?

Very cool hunt and like the title says, I'm hooked...

P.S. These things eat really good to boot.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

SHOtime said:


> Killed my first Tom yesterday, 4/10, about 8:00 am and I'm wondering now, why I haven't done more Spring Turkey hunting over my years. Too much fishing I guess but I had a blast! *I doubt it happens this way very often *but here's how it went....
> 
> Heard some gobbling on the way in so I quietly put a hen and jake decoy out in a clearing on the edge of a field and settled in up against the base of a huge live oak. I was in full camo and very well hidden under the tree's low hanging canopy. Hit the call a few times and almost instantly I hear a response. Within minutes I see this gobbler headed in my direction from across the field. Shot him at roughly 12 yards in full strut about 3 ft. from the hen decoy. Got my heart pumping pretty good. The #5 turkey load from my Citori did the trick and I was done in under 10 minutes. 10 1/4" beard but the spurs didn't seem all that long to me. *How old do you think he is?*
> 
> ...


That is exactly how it's supposed to happen, well done!!

Spur length is the number one indication of age. Less than .5" = 1 year old, .5" to 1" = 2 year old, anything over 1" should be a 3 year old. But all that being said, many factors can affect spur growth...

If they are shorter than you'd expect, I'm betting your bird is a two year old.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spur Chain*

Make sure y'all are saving them spurs! Those are the real trophy. Beard length is a secondary prize.

To preserve, dry legs covered in Borax for a few weeks. Then cut off the spurs with a hack saw or dremmel tool and ream out the bone marrow with a drill. Spend a few more weeks drying, again covered in borax powder (can get in laundry detergent section at grocery store). Once good and dry, string up and spray with a urethane lacquer - multiple coats.

They make a really cool spur chain once you have enough. Here is one me and my wife have been working on for a very, very long time. This will be my 22nd spring season, and those birds still get my heart racing every time!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*killed a few this year*

worked out well for the only weekend we got into the woods


----------



## SHOtime (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mojo. Spurs were shy of an inch so I guess your right on the age. Hope to inspect a couple more before the season ends. We are covered up with birds this year along the Blanco river out between Blanco and Luckenbach.

SHOtime


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

SHOtime said:


> Thanks for the info Mojo. Spurs were shy of an inch so I guess your right on the age. Hope to inspect a couple more before the season ends. We are covered up with birds this year along the Blanco river out between Blanco and Luckenbach.
> 
> SHOtime


Great country. I'm jealous. Probably covered up in axis as well.


----------



## Guncrazy (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice birds, I hope my son and I can get a few this weekend.


----------



## Guncrazy (Mar 2, 2016)

*Bingo*

Got this one in the rain Saturday


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Guncrazy said:


> Got this one in the rain Saturday


 Congrats love it when the kiddos are involved.

John


----------



## Sophisticated_Redneck (Oct 10, 2014)

Karnes County 4/16/16

They were talkative early in the morning but silent after that. Several lone jakes running around in the middle of the day. Saw One big tom at 2pm by himself but unresponsive. Couldn't get close enough. Driving out we saw several birds grouped up in open pastures near the lease. Light rain put a damper on the morning hunts.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*North Central Texas 4/7-4/10/16*

Headed to North Central Texas with good friends Axsbilly, Spec-Rig.006, Spec's dad, and a friend from Oklahoma.

Couple shots while scouting Thursday afternoon 4/7.

















The guys stroked em on Friday 4/8 while I played cameraman... We worked a combined 12 jakes on Friday morning on top of these gobblers that came perfectly to call.

















Axsbilly & our friend from Oklahoma took it to another property on Saturday morning 4/9 and patience paid off before the storms moved in... Meanwhile, Spec-Rig.006 & I had jakes problems. Lol!









Sunday morning was tough but I finally got on a good bird and he took a dirt nap at 12 yards...









Definitely the best weekend of turkey hunting that I have ever experienced in Texas. Gathered a ton of awesome footage and memories to last a lifetime.

Video coming soon...


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Great pics Mojo, looks like a good time. 

This weekend was a bust for me, skipped work on Friday to get out before proposed weekend storms. Worked a good bird off the roost, a hen cut me off it was all over. 10am birds started gobbling again, worked a good bird to about 50 yards and he picked me off, game over. Come on weekend.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> ... Axsbilly & our friend from Oklahoma took it to another property on Saturday morning 4/9 and patience paid off before the storms moved in... Meanwhile, Spec-Rig.006 & I had jakes problems. Lol!


Ha! I got 99 Jakes but a gobbler ain't 1 ... !!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Triple*

MMMWWWoaaaaahahahaha Whooooaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> MMMWWWoaaaaahahahaha Whooooaaaaa!!!!! JJJJJEAZZZUS! JJJJJEAZZZUS! HOLY COW! HOLY COW! HOLY COW! ... ... ... ... ... HOLY COW!


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Headed to North Central Texas with good friends Axsbilly, Spec-Rig.006, Spec's dad, and a friend from Oklahoma.
> 
> Couple shots while scouting Thursday afternoon 4/7.
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great hunt. And great photos!
Taking my son up this evening to chase the turkeys for a few days. He's still trying to get one with his bow.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Probably looking at the best weekend of the season to go hunt. I imagine the vast majority of hens are nesting at this point of the year and there are going to be a lot of receptive, lonely gobblers. I'm only an hour out. Hope to have a good report Sunday evening.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

JMalin said:


> Probably looking at the best weekend of the season to go hunt. I imagine the vast majority of hens are nesting at this point of the year and there are going to be a lot of receptive, lonely gobblers. I'm only an hour out. Hope to have a good report Sunday evening.


Think you're spot on. The hens we saw were single or small groups. Gobblers were fairly quiet after flying down but definitely responded to calls. We had chances on each hunt. We killed one, and my son missed 4 with his bow. Been a good season but think we're done.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I got this gobbler Friday morning. Turkey were pretty active. This guy snuck up on me from behind and gobbled less than 10 yds behind me. Scared the beans outta me. Finally worked his way to the front of me with a couple hens and I let him have it with a 3.5" Winchester #4 Long Beard. Saturday and Sunday I never heard a gobble; like there wasn't a turkey in 10 miles; very strange season for me.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Report from Mason county, on the banks of the San Saba river.

Birds were fairly quiet on the roost Saturday morning and even moreso after hitting the ground. Set up in five or six different spots, and the only time we didn't have birds come in was at the first location we set up at, which was likely far away from where a bird was roosted. Birds came in quiet throughout the morning and early into the afternoon and were super wary. We were hunting as a group of three and never were able to get a bead on any of the birds we had called in. We got back out around 3:30-4:00 and got another tom to show up, but once again were unable to get on him. Setup again and finally found a hot bird willing to gobble, but he busted the primary shooter just as he was about to step out into the open.

We moved one more time near a feeder (cheating to turkey hunting purists, but I'm not above shooting a bird near a feeder) where a super jake or tom with weak spurs came in to feed around 6:45. At first he showed no interest in my hen decoy or my calling. I was setup about 50 yards away from the feeder and decided I wouldn't shoot, as the bird appeared to be a jake at that distance, with a beard shorter than what I'm accustomed to seeing on a mature tom and non-existant spurs as best as I could tell looking through binoculars. But eventually he either got his fill of corn or preferred the sound of my slate call to my diaphragm and decided to check out the hen decoy. I was pleasantly surprised to see a full fan when he worked his way up to the decoy in full strut. It was the first bird that I've ever had in front of me that was totally fooled/locked in, which ultimately did it for me, along with the sight of a full fan. He was no more than 12 yards away from me, when I very slowly began to get my gun off my lap and into a shooting position. It seemed like I was in his line of sight for five minutes and at one point, I thought he had spotted me as I moved my shotgun painstakingly slow. But he eventually turned and I took that opportunity to shoulder my gun. Got on the diaphragm call attempting to get him to break strut, but he never did. Eventually, a small part of his head became exposed, and from there it was lights out. The 3 inch 12 gauge shell with ported turkey choke made a mess of him, with one of his eyeballs protruding from his head.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Last weekend for south zone hunters. Let's make it happen!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

First chance for me this weekend. Its better late than never!


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Perfect morning. Birds are talking, mid 50's, and no wind at all.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Jmalin,

Cool story, interesting jake/tom

John


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally got it done on the last day after surviving a thunderstorm it cleared nicely for us to bag a couple toms


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

I screwed up a golden opportunity at a double bearded tom Sunday evening. Hens busted me while I was paying attention to the two approaching toms. Season is now over in Edwards county. Hoping I get an opportunity somewhere in a north zone county on the weekend of the 14th.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am headed out tonight after work to close out the season. We are going down to Mason county. Who else is going for the closer??


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Trying in Menard county. We'll see what happens.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Slept in due to the rain. Got out when it let up. Heard distant gobbles from two different birds. Never heard another after 10 AM. Wind kept them quiet today. Seems like I've been fighting the wind all season.


----------

